# updates crash my computer



## Busymom1989 (May 5, 2016)

I have a Dell Inspiron 3541. Supposedly compatible with windows 10, however everytime windows updates my computer updates, it gives me error oxc000021a. (I never saw this error when I had windows 8 or 8.1.) This error stops my computer from rebooting. It gives me the option of trying to start again which never works, system restore which has worked a couple of times, but for some reason most times restore points are gone, and last option is to reset computer, which I usually end up doing. Of course with this I loose all my programs and apps and have to reload. I had read that this could be an anti-virus conflict. I was previously using Norton so I switched to Kaspersky. Now my computer won't reboot or reset. It gets about 38% reset and the says it couldn't complete and no changes were made. I tried creating a windows bootable media and changed bios to boot off of flash dr. but it says the 'drive I am trying to load to is of GPT partition style and cannot be loaded.' When I tried again, it said the drive I was trying to load to was locked. How do I unlock drive when I cant boot system and do you think this will even fix problem. I don't want to do a clean install, because I have many important files on there I don't want to lose. Desperately hoping someone can help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. What OS was on the computer originally 8 or was that itself an upgrade
2. Is the firmware UEFI and the hard drive partitioned GPT
3. How did you create the bootable media and where from


----------



## KibaFrost (Oct 7, 2013)

OK, first the is the error code 0XC000021a? because o and 0 are different - don't mean to sound snobbish but there is a difference and its kinda important.

First thing I would do Is back up the drive right away depending on how important the files are - via another computer. simplest way would be to disconnect its CD drive and plug in the other hard drive - you need another computer for this, so if you don't and cant get another one you cant. if there that important bring it to an IT store.

*As for the fix *- try rebooting it and hitting F8 then try to start in last know good config.

Or safe mode w/ network and let me know how that goes, last know config is your best bet right now


----------



## KibaFrost (Oct 7, 2013)

KibaFrost said:


> K, first the is the error code 0XC000021a? because o and 0 are different


this text is horrible to difer 0 and o - zero or the Letter O


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> *As for the fix *- try rebooting it and hitting F8 then try to start in last know good config.


I did not know, there was a last known good configuration option on advanced boot options in 8 or 10 unless registry settings have been changed and legacy boot is made


----------



## KibaFrost (Oct 7, 2013)

I have it on mine, but it was running win7 b4. hmm last know good config is the best thing sense ATA cables. ahh ATA Cables....


----------



## KibaFrost (Oct 7, 2013)

Yup but that kinda useless to him unless he can get passed that 38% unless i'm reading that wrong? - as he said busymom post to him so he can help ya


----------



## Busymom1989 (May 5, 2016)

KibaFrost said:


> this text is horrible to difer 0 and o - zero or the Letter O


I'm sorry I believe it was letter O. I copied off paper that I wrote it on, but thinking back. I believe it was O.


----------



## Busymom1989 (May 5, 2016)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1. What OS was on the computer originally 8 or was that itself an upgrade
> 2. Is the firmware UEFI and the hard drive partitioned GPT
> 3. How did you create the bootable media and where from


Yes the original operating system was 8. Yes I believe firmware UEFI and hard drive partitioned GPT. I created bootable disk with rep from Microsoft. He directed me to website on another computer. I downloaded it to USB, he took control of that computer to check and make sure download was working correctly on drive.


----------



## Busymom1989 (May 5, 2016)

Just checked it. Looks like 0xc000021a. It is number 0 not letter as I thought.


----------



## Busymom1989 (May 5, 2016)

KibaFrost said:


> OK, first the is the error code 0XC000021a? because o and 0 are different - don't mean to sound snobbish but there is a difference and its kinda important.
> 
> First thing I would do Is back up the drive right away depending on how important the files are - via another computer. simplest way would be to disconnect its CD drive and plug in the other hard drive - you need another computer for this, so if you don't and cant get another one you cant. if there that important bring it to an IT store.
> 
> ...


There is no last known config in F8. I did try safemode with network when I was talking to Microsoft tech. It didn't work. I am going to try backing up to another computer. I have never done this before. So I disconnect cd drive on 2nd computer and connect to hard drive on broken laptop, correct?


----------



## Busymom1989 (May 5, 2016)

Busymom1989 said:


> Yes the original operating system was 8. Yes I believe firmware UEFI and hard drive partitioned GPT. I created bootable disk with rep from Microsoft. He directed me to website on another computer. I downloaded it to USB, he took control of that computer to check and make sure download was working correctly on drive.


Tech had me change Boot list option (in set up utility) from to UEFI to Legacy . Then from there we set boot priority to USB first, then diskette 2nd Hard drive 3rd, cd/dvd drive 4th and network 5th priority. He also disabled secure boot.


----------



## KibaFrost (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes you take out the one that doesn't work and put it in the working ones CD drive. then when you start up your laptop it should be in the D: drive on my computer, transfer your wanted files over.



Busymom1989 said:


> Tech had me change Boot list option (in set up utility) from Legacy to UEFI. Then from there we set boot priority to USB first, then diskette 2nd Hard drive 3rd, cd/dvd drive 4th and network 5th priority.


That's an odd boot order, did he ask you to boot from a USB or CD?


----------



## Busymom1989 (May 5, 2016)

Busymom1989 said:


> I'm sorry I believe it was letter O. I copied off paper that I wrote it on, but thinking back. I believe it was O.


Just checked it. Looks like 0xc000021a. It is number 0 not letter as I thought.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Tech had me change Boot list option (in set up utility) from to UEFI to Legacy .


That is why the usb will not boot
a UEFI system must boot from a GPT disk
It cannot boot from an MBR disc

Hence you have the report that the


> but it says the 'drive I am trying to load to is of GPT partition style and cannot be loaded.


*I suggest if you can you get back into setup and change back to UEFI*
then the USB flash drive should boot the computer
If you can get that far we should be then able to make progress

Have a look at this and you will see what I mean









so as you can see on that boot device menu the Hitachi hard drive is listed twice the top entry refers to the UEFI boot
You will also note that the USB drive is listed twice and the arrow points to it being the UEFI boot device

So basically speaking depending on how the tech made the installation media there is a fair chance that is why it will not boot the computer

I would advice you to re make the installation media. I will guide you if you are going to do so

Please reply as to if you can now get back to setup.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above please explain in more detail this


> I created bootable disk with rep from Microsoft. He directed me to website on another computer. I downloaded it to USB, he took control of that computer to check and make sure download was working correctly on drive.


Are you certain you selected correct version and bit 32 or 64 bit
Was this on phone conversation or Microsoft forums

Also


> was previously using Norton so I switched to Kaspersky. Now my computer won't reboot or reset. It gets about 38% reset and the says it couldn't complete and no changes were made.


when did this occur - in red - only after the Norton to Kaspersky
Or after changing setup parameters


----------



## Busymom1989 (May 5, 2016)

KibaFrost said:


> Yes you take out the one that doesn't work and put it in the working ones CD drive. then when you start up your laptop it should be in the D: drive on my computer, transfer your wanted files over.
> 
> That's an odd boot order, did he ask you to boot from a USB or CD?


USB


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*I am signing off - Not back online until 2000hrs UK time Friday*
If you answer the questions I may be able to help you
YOU said as I posted


> Tech had me change Boot list option (in set up utility) from to UEFI to Legacy


which I took to mean from UEFI to LEGACY although you actually posted as in red from TO UEFI to LEGACY

somehow this was quoted back to you by KibaFrost in post 13 as 


> Busymom1989 said: ↑
> Tech had me change Boot list option (in set up utility) *from Legacy to UEFI*. Then from there we set boot priority to USB first, then diskette 2nd Hard drive 3rd, cd/dvd drive 4th and network 5th priority.



which is correct please
are you now in legacy boot or UEFI boot
Until we sort that out we have a problem


----------



## Busymom1989 (May 5, 2016)

Macboatmaster said:


> Further to the above please explain in more detail this
> 
> Are you certain you selected correct version and bit 32 or 64 bit
> Was this on phone conversation or Microsoft forums
> ...


When I first put in Kaspersky it seemed to be working fine until windows did its update and then everything stopped working.


----------



## Busymom1989 (May 5, 2016)

Macboatmaster said:


> That is why the usb will not boot
> a UEFI system must boot from a GPT disk
> It cannot boot from an MBR disc
> 
> ...


I was able to go back to setup and change to UEFI, but still wouldn't boot off flash drive. However I did go back and load defaults, and it changed back to Legacy. It reads as follows: Fast Boot - Enabled Boot List Options - Legacy Secure Boot - Disabled Load Legacy Option Rom - Enabled Set Boot Priority 1st- Diskette Drive 2nd Hard Drive 3rd USB Storage 4th CD/ DVD?CD_RW Drive and 5th Network. These are all default settings.


----------

